# Showing questions



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

Okay yall so this is my first year showing and I have a few questions as in what to bring and do you guys have any tips on keeping the goats calm!? What all do I need to bring? I know the basics. Is there any calming supplements or/and probiotics that you give? And someone told me I should use nasalgen, does it work?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@HoosierShadow can probably help you. I believe @Jubillee shows too.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We don't show heavily, and I'm very minimalistic so what I bring may differ from others. 

I typically make sure I have all my show collars, leads, I bring hoof nippers for last minute hoof cleanup, buckets for feed and water, hay bags, dark beer to put in their water or electrolytes. Milk supplies if I have milkers, book with all their papers, brushes, tarps for the pen floors and shavings. Chairs for the humans. Shampoo and rags in case someone needs last minute baths. I tend to shave and so most of the work beforehand. 

We have some that freak out and some that don't care. They calm down after that first day.


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you!! 
This helps!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry, I'm just now getting a chance to see this! When is your show? Is it an in/out type show or will the goat be there overnight or for days? We generally attend in/out same day shows here at our county fairs and only do a couple of overnight stays each year. 

First, I would get a good goat electrolyte powder that you can add to their water. Start adding a little bit once a day to their water a week out from your fair if possible, to ensure they like it. It can help with water consumption if they are stressed, but the big part of it is masking the flavor of the water - so it doesn't taste strange to them.
We like using Bluelite for goats, or even the Manna Pro brand goat electrolytes from TSC. 

We make sure we have probiotics and B-Complex. Give some probiotics the day before you leave, and again day of show. If they handle it okay, then I try not to overdo that kind of stuff. If they stress I give it daily while we are at the show. 
B-Complex oral or injectable - either way we give some of this orally, helps with stress.

Spectogard scour halt labeled for pigs - good to have for goats if they get diarrhea. HOWEVER, if you are showing market wethers and will be selling any right after fair, from my understanding there is a 21 day withdrawal period for this. We raise/show breeding Boer goats, so we've never questioned using this. 
For butcher bound market wethers, I would look into using PEPTO BISMOL or Kaolin Pectin, I've never used this one, but it is for treating scours. Randomly we've had them scour from stress, so it's really good to have something on hand.

Drench gun.
First aid kit for you and your goats
Baby wipes are very handy or disinfectant wipes are even better - for you and your goats.
It's always good if someone at the show has Banamine and either PenG or LA200 on hand in case an animal gets sick and needs meds. If you aren't far from home and someone is able to run home, then you don't necessarily have to drag this stuff with you. 
Needles/syringes. 

Zip ties, rope or twine from hay, scissors are things we always end up needing. We use zip ties to hang feeders/water buckets, but have to use have to use rope of some kind for some goats who still manage to pull the zip ties loose.
Do pens have horizontal bars where you can attach things and hang buckets/feeders? If everything is going on the ground, then none of that is necessary, but we try to hang everything if possible so they aren't stepping, standing or pooping in it. 
If no horizontal bars, we have some small pieces of cattle panel and goat panel we cut that we zip tie or use rope and tie to the pen, then we clip the feeders/water bucket to those panels.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice.


----------

